# They are finally here...



## jumbojack

Chuck each one in your DP and check for run out. I had one that was unusable .04" wobble.


----------



## DKV

> Chuck each one in your DP and check for run out. I had one that was unusable .04" wobble.
> 
> - jumbojack


Did you send them back?


----------



## RobS888

So they are packed well for safety and rust protection?


----------



## ellen35

Have had them for about 3 years… they are my "go to" bits for precise drilling and they are perfect.
They hold their point and sharpness.
I have a "box" of those "200 drill bits for $69" from Woodcraft that I use maybe 3-4 times and throw away.
You get what you pay for.
Just my 0.02 cents.
I'll be very interested in your analysis, DKV.


----------



## CooperDBM

Guilty until proven innocent?


----------



## BinghamtonEd

DKV, I enjoy many of your posts, but not this review. 1 star for a review of a product that hasn't even been used yet.


----------



## JoeinGa

You may not realize this, but your 1 point review will skew the scoring results (if in fact these turn out to be fantastic bits).


----------



## DKV

The one star review is not final as I tried to initially say. I wanted to open the review thread and there is no choice for a pending rating. The one star is temporary, I repeat, temporary. I will start the review tonight and probably finish in the next couple days. Guilty until proven innocent? Only a short time.


----------



## DKV

> So they are packed well for safety and rust protection?
> 
> - RobS888


Packed well for safety and very, very well protected against rust. Dripping well protected. A thin film would have been better.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Given they are from Lee-Valley I would probably have given them initially a four star rating or have held off on any review until I have actually used them for a few projects.


----------



## DKV

> Given they are from Lee-Valley I would probably have given them initially a four star rating or have held off on any review until I have actually used them for a few projects.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


Good suggestion. I will do that.


----------



## ChuckC

Yeah, a 1 star placeholder (I guess 4 now) is a useless "review". Let's use the darn thing first and post something meaningful afterwards.


----------



## Daruc

Another Review without ever using them? 
Maybe you should have put this in a different category until you have experience with them?
As you said, there is no option for a pending rating.

Funny, you complain about people asking what table saw to buy and you can't even pick your own drill bits. LOL
FI,, (Friend Indeed)


----------



## 280305

You should make videos of the testing process. You could provide the first few videos, using the smallest bits, for free. Once everyone is hooked, hit 'em with a subscription to see the larger bits in action!


----------



## RPhillips

> You should make videos of the testing process. You could provide the first few videos, using the smallest bits, for free. Once everyone is hooked, hit em with a subscription to see the larger bits in action!
> 
> - ChuckV


genius….


----------



## Ripthorn

They state on their webpage that they start with high quality USA twist bits and then machine the lips. Really high quality drill bits are undersized by a few thousandths because in the machining world, you never drill a hole to size, you drill to get rid of most of the waste and then ream a precision hole. For that reason, you will pretty much never find a really high quality bit that is dead on in size, they will always be a little undersized. I remember when I learned this the hard way, using a 1/8" drill bit and 1/8" drill rod (which is precision ground to size) would not fit through it. I was not happy, but then I learned why.


----------



## dustyal

I bought a "refurbished" unit from Direct Tools, an outlet, and it has worked very well with no problems.

I paid a total of $100 for mine. So, it cost them more to have a customer return it, they repair it, and I buy it for far less than MSRP.

Quality is about the absence of variation. So quality does not cost the producer more… It costs them less.


----------



## SSG

I would not be so inclined to watch more than one video, but maybe it is a good idea lol.

Someone above said these were nice and perfect, is it a fluke that these are 1/128th smaller? I have never thought to measure the holes drilled or the drill bit to see if one was off, so I have to say thanks for bringing that to our attention. My next question is wouldn't that be a good idea for a drill bit you were using to drill a pilot hole? I agree any product this new shouldn't be reviewed. Is there a place to comment on new things we buy?


----------

